# Building a Gaming Desktop :)



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey there I'm working on building up a gaming computer for myself, I am recycling parts from an old computer I have, I have previous experience in actually putting together a computer but all the compatible parts were provided, this time it is my decision what I want to put in it. So moving along:

I will be using my old HP a1210n as a template to build my new gaming PC. Specs can be found here: 

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/hp-pavilion-a1210n-athlon/4507-3118_7-31518256.html

I plan on replacing the motherboard (although I'm not entirely sure this is necessary), the processor (2x core, pref. AMD), 3x1 GB RAM cards, as well as an additional 256mb (I'm pretty sure Win XP 32 bit only allows around 3.2 GB of RAM, although confirmation would be nice), I currently have an ASUS Nvidia 8500GT (which I plan on upgrading later, but will do for now. Some more info: Forceware version: 169.21 ; Memory 512 MB ; Video BIOS version : 60.86.34.00.13) ; IRQ: 18 ; Bus: PCI Express x16 , let me know if you need more), and finally a power supply that would allow all of this to run to max efficiency (currently running a 350W PSU).

That's pretty much all I think I can provide at the moment, let me know if anything else is necessary, I'm not too tech savvy on compatibility between different parts although I'm trying to read up and learn more about it.

My goal is to have a gaming desktop that will allow me to run new top of the line games at high efficiency at max or near max video settings, eg. Running COD4 at 250~ish FPS.

At the moment my budget is lying around $1000, but I'm hoping to not spend all of it, I realize that upgrading from the 8500GT will probably be the most expensive step. So let me know what flexibility I have in my building options please.

Thanks in advance,
Daverick

ray:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Daverick,

Well based on performance I chose one of the new 45nm core 2 duo's for performance and overclocking abilities 

I also gave you a few case choices and included an 8800GT

Also with your ram, you have to install them in pairs to take advantage of your boards dual channel feature. You also have to be careful mixing ram as the mix will only run as fast as the slowest units and then there is the compatibility issue which is a hit and miss affair


*ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $140*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225


*Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail $210*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037


*SILVERSTONE ST85ZF ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS12V 850W SLI Certified Power Supply 90V ~ 264V (Auto Range) - Retail $140*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256007

or

*PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Crossfire Edition) EPS12V 750W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CE, CB, RoHS - Retail $149*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $29 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $65*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262


*MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $180 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329


*Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $119*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


*Antec NSK4480B Black 0.8mm cold-rolled steel construction ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 380W Power Supply - Retail $70*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129032


*Thermaltake SOPRANO VB1000BWS Black 0.8 mm SECC Chassis, Plastic Front Door ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $80*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133145


*Thermaltake SopranoRS VG7000BWS Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $40 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133046


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks man!

My parents are a bit overdue on my birthday present, now I have a nice little shopping list :grin:

As far as covers go, does price really indicate quality? If so, I'm assuming the first one you listed is the best, seemed like the best cooling set up out of the four in any event.

I think I might double up on the RAM just incase I decide to ever upgrade my OS, just a double check by the way, will I be able to use the same copy of Windows XP Home Edition on this computer, granted it is just an upgrade from the previous one, but since I am replacing just about every piece of significant hardware, will I have to re-install the OS? If so and probably so since I'm replacing the hard drive, I'm assuming it's just as simple as popping in the CD following the instructions and booting up and then installing the driver's individually from the CD's I get, maybe having to download some and rip them onto a CD for installation. 

Just asking because I downgraded my Inspiron 1520 laptop to XP from Vista before they started pre-loading the option onto them and it was a pain in the @ss process, took me about a week to figure out why I kept getting the BOSD.

Also I was thinking about taking a jump up and opting for the:

GeForce 9800 GTX(G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 

More notably this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150287

Could you do me a favor and check compatibility, although I'm pretty sure that it is seeing as this part: GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16, correlates with the card you recommended.

Also every review I've read for the 9800 GTX says that the card is massive and doesn't fit into most cases, will it fit in the top case you recommended (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021), with the following dimensions: 19.4'' x 8.1'' x 18.4'' (L x W x H)?

Thanks in advance again!


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

Ugh my entire edit post just went down the drain because of the editting limitation, so I'll brief it up. I realize these questions probably go further than what you normally answer so I'll donate some money as soon as I have everything figured out 

The MoBo has gotten some pretty bad reviews at every site I've checked. What are my other options?

Processor looks fine.

Opted for the second PSU. Just one question, would I have to purchase a 24pin to 20pin converter because it's not a 20+4?

RAM looks fine, I'll probably double up and go for 4 GB for incase I upgrade to Vista.

HD looks kinda dodgy, people saying that it came without cables and was a hassle to install, etc. What are my other options?

Video card is fine.

For the case I'll opt for the first option, just double checking will all the above parts fit in?


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

Bah sorry, didn't mean to say the Processor was fine, I greatly prefer AMD over Intel just out of personal experience. What are my other options?


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2007)

Hehe, I was in love with AMD's as well... but this forum has changed me! I think in the past, they were much better and cheaper - but now they are just cheaper! 

Check out THIS link and compare the 2 - it sealed the deal on the Intel E8400 3.0GHz processor for me - now if only Newegg had em in stock! They are a fair bit more money - but they are far-and-away better for gaming!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well first off the hard drive does not come with cables but you get all the cables you need with your motherboard. As far as installation goes it will no different for any other HD you buy as they are all basically the same. Seagate make one of the best quality drives about.

You can always look at this drive

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $80

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140

As for the motherboard if you are not happy with that you can look towards a gigabyte board. I personally use the P5K-E and have not had any trouble what so ever. It could be a case of people using the original bios, not sure.

GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS4 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Dynamic Energy Saver Ultra Durable II Intel Motherboard - Retail $170

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128087

from a quick search i do not think you will have any issues fitting the 9800GTX into the Antec 900 case. It is a great case and well built. The GTX is a big card and with any case you buy you may have to plan out your installation as these cards need room, so making sure you don't have hard drives in the way or cables ect.

As for the 24pin connector on the PSU, you will find that just about every board these days is a 24 pin

Honestly if you want performance AMD have slipped off the mark, google the bench marks, I don't get no prizes for recommending Intel over AMD, I just look for what performs, it your money so spend it on performance not brand loyalty


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the help!

Two more questions, you mentioned the dual channel feature, which would be more effective given that - 4 x 1GB of the recommended RAM or 2 x 2GB thereof?

And I already bought a copy of 32 bit XP Home, will I be able to use this for my new system granted it is the same computer with a different HD?


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2007)

Dual Channel works in terms of "pairs" of memory sticks. As long as they are all the same (model# and size for compatibility) you'll be fine - weather it be 4x1GB(2 equal pairs) or 2x2GB(1 equal pair). It will function exactly the same. Only difference that made me buy 2x2GB is that it will be cheaper and easier to upgrade my ram to 8GB in the future, in the event that a 64-bit system actually becomes useful, lol. You really just have to make sure that each bank has 2 matching sticks... don't go throwing a 2GB and 1GB in the same bank.

As far as Windows go - as long as you wipe the harddrive (or it's brand new), you can install it no problems.

Goodluck on your system!


----------



## fethy (Apr 14, 2008)

hey im building a new computer and i was wondering if i install windows xp home edition does the cd code have to match the computer i have...or should i just get the comptuer place to get the code and all that **** taken care of for free? if you can let me know [email protected] please email me
Trev


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Akula is basically right
Altho now days the main thing is same brand and speed/latency
The newer chipsets will allow 2X2G in "A" channel and say 2X1G in "B" channel
But as i said it is important to keep your speeds the same so DDR2 800 4-4-4-12

with XP you may have to ring them to get an activation code, pretty easy


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot blackdude, now to uphold my end of the bargain.

Is there an option to donate via paypal? I really prefer to not mail money/checks due to bad past experience.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

There used to be I would PM Jason and ask him.

Any donation is very much appreciated as it helps us keep this site going


----------

